# Belgian pension inheritance



## andypgallagher (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi,
I am trying to finalise the estate of my father who sadly passed away in June this year. He was a UK citizen who lived and worked in Belgium between early 1990s and 2003. Before he passed he had started receiving a Belgian state pension of €500 a month and was in the process of finalizing the payment of 4 years of pension arrears that were due to him. As there are still outstanding funeral expenses and other bills from his estate I am trying to obtain the backpayment. As his son, with UK authorised probate, am I entitled to this pension arrears? I have received some communication from the Belgian pension service but the last letter advised only surviving spouses were entitled. To my understanding this would only apply to a survivors pension but I am trying to secure pension payments he was due from 2016 to early 2020.
Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

